# Rubber Blades



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey what do you think do they work found these on ebay. 
Jody


----------



## loveSearsgear (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like a good idea. They are probably made from the same material that Glock Pistols are made of. When I first heard of a "plastic" gun I said I will never own one. Years later, all I own is Glock. I can see how these blades could hold up better than regular metal blades. There is nothing worse than running over rocks and such and having to get new blades. Maybe with plastic blades you won't have to replace them as much(maybe.)


----------

